# Can I do a home pregnancy test 13 days after IUI?



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's OK to test on the 13th day rather than the 13th after IUI with injection?  My 14th day is a work day and I can't face having to go in whichever way the test goes as know I will want to be with the hubs either to cry or celebrate!  I had my trigger shot 38 hours prior to the IUI so by the 13th day it will be over 14 days since the trigger?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,  you could possibly test but if negative I would test again on day you were told to test on.

Fingers crossed for a positive tho

Shell x


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi desertbunny, how many iu was in ur trigger shot? Every day about 1000ius are leaving our body, so if ur shot was about 10000 iu u can easily test. Bear in mind later implanters though, so if negative test again after 2-3 days
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Sounds fine to me.  I tested on day 12 and got a reliable positive.  Good luck!


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it was 10000 for my trigger shot - does that mean i could potentially test 11 days after trigger?

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes u cud, but I doubt u ll have a proper implantation so soon, and u might get disappointed, that's why it's better to wait sometimes
Good luck


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll wait for the 13th day then - sending you all lots of good luck and positive results for us all xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck sweetie. I've blown u some bubbles for some positive results


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone - well I did a home pregnancy test yesterday on day 13 and it was positive!  2 more yesterday said positive and 2 more this morning on day 14 say positive too!  Have been to the clinic this morning our doctor and the nurses were all so lovely, the nurse who performed the IUI was in tears!

I've got to say doing the test early was bitter sweet as I fretted big style that this morning's result wouldn't be positive and my hubs would be crest fallen.  He was so cute yesterday - like a kid at Christmas and I couldn't stand the thought of disappointing him!

Just crossing fingers that little bean stays in there and the pessaries (have to keep up with them for the full 12 weeks) do the trick!

Lots of love and positivity for everyone on here xxxx


----------



## Keepbelieving (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiya hun, am so glad to hear your news on your first try!! Blessings with you that everything stays perfect for you x


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks hun - it really doesn't feel real yet!  Hope you get a positive result too xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

a positive is a positive congratulations on your BFP


----------

